

Portraits Derived From the DNA in Hair and Gum - Jaigus
http://blogs.smithsonianmag.com/artscience/2013/05/creepy-or-cool-portraits-derived-from-the-dna-in-hair-and-gum-found-in-public-places/

======
jared314
Some of the subjects have shared, what looks like, their dna on Github[0].
Since this is art, I wonder what part the modeling software is doing, and what
part she is doing. It's too bad she is not open-sourcing it, unless she likes
you (friendware [1]).

[0] <http://deweyhagborg.com/strangervisions/portraits.html>

[1] <http://deweyhagborg.com/strangervisions/about.html>

